# Android market app not starting downloads



## chuckado (Dec 25, 2011)

I have rooted with burritoroot and I am using the android market app through open market. When I go to start a download it just sits as starting download. I have cleared storage and restarted. Nothing as worked. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you tried installing the gogle frame work app and android market app? If not try again after doing these steps.


----------



## chuckado (Dec 25, 2011)

I have both of those installed, the original market app just kept crashing for me so i installed open market.


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

If all else fails, worse case scenario is that you need to reset to factory and try again. Its possible luck just isn't on your side









Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## chuckado (Dec 25, 2011)

mfungah said:


> If all else fails, worse case scenario is that you need to reset to factory and try again. Its possible luck just isn't on your side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i do a factory reset does this unroot my device so amazon video will work again?


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

Since all a factory reset does is clear the /data partition it will not wipe the /system. You _/SHOULD/ _(don't quote me on this lol) still be rooted unless you restore from a factory image.


----------



## jendol (Jan 1, 2012)

i recommend restarting the rooting process and reinstalling the android market access again. I did it and it works


----------



## chuckado (Dec 25, 2011)

where do i get the factory image to start all over?


----------

